# The cost of marriage in Australia



## jack james (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you think married spend more on what a project


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jack james said:


> Do you think married spend more on what a project


Average cost of an Australian marriage is $36,200.

The largest cost is the reception at about $28,000, including Food and Alcohol... ($18,683 - Food, alcohol & venue)

It can be as low as $401

$155 Fee to Lodge Notice of Intended Marriage
$ 51 Standard Marriage Certificate 
$195 Ceremony fee.


----------

